

Show HN: Jekyll KaTeX Block – Integrate KaTeX into Jekyll - drewsberry
https://github.com/drewsberry/jekyll-katex-block

======
n370
Awesome!!

~~~
drewsberry
Thanks! Let me know if you've got any questions about it.

